# Are K2 boot sizes consistent



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

Are K2 boots sizes consistent throughout their models? I tried on the Maysis and they fit well, but I am interested in the T1s. Will they fit the same?


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Not really. I found the boa boots (Maysis and UFO) to fit different than the laces (Darko and T1). The lace boots were a bit roomier.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

blackbeard said:


> Not really. I found the boa boots (Maysis and UFO) to fit different than the laces (Darko and T1). The lace boots were a bit roomier.


Damn..I already ordered the T1s..I hope they're not too big. How much roomier are they? Enough to warrant buying a half size smaller? (my shoe size is between a 8.5-9 and I ordered the T1s in 8.5)


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

You are probably fine. It was a small difference.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

blackbeard said:


> You are probably fine. It was a small difference.


Thanks man!


----------

